# Does your dog do this after eating?



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Some days when Bella is done eating she will rub and scratch her face along the edge of the couch or floor. I thought maybe a tooth or something was bothering her, but her teeth are fine. 

Maybe the cold from the water and the crunchiness of the kibble make her face tingle or itch or something? 

It is very funny to watch...and she seems totally in doggie heaven rubbing and rolling and grunting....LOL 

She does something similar after a bath, too.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

My Bella does the same thing! In fact, now that I think about it - I think all the dogs I've ever owned have done this.

I agree that it is very funny to watch. 

Once in a while, instead of just the floor, she will run her face along the inner parts of the stairs - left side along one step, leap up to the next step, right side along that step, and so on. Crazy funny to watch!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My dog does this too! She tends to grunt and roll a lot when she's done, it's hilarious. Does your dog rub her nose along the carpet BEFORE she eats? Mine does that as well, guessing it's a foraging instinct or something like that.

By the way, OP, what part of NH are you? That's where I'm from, born and raised, I NEVER see NH people on these forums. haha


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, none of my dogs do this. They all do it after a bath though, although they start with their face and eventually move down their entire bodies. 

Cara will however walk up to me and belch after eating, I figure it's compliments to the 'chef'.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Corona will do this, but only after eating certain things.. peanut butter and raw food are the main culprits I think.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

WolfyNeiviv said:


> Once in a while, instead of just the floor, she will run her face along the inner parts of the stairs - left side along one step, leap up to the next step, right side along that step, and so on. Crazy funny to watch!


Hahaa! Yes...my Bella will work her way up the stairs, too on occasion. Although she seems to perfer the edge of the carpet runner.



SydTheSpaniel said:


> My dog does this too! She tends to grunt and roll a lot when she's done, it's hilarious. Does your dog rub her nose along the carpet BEFORE she eats? Mine does that as well, guessing it's a foraging instinct or something like that.
> 
> By the way, OP, what part of NH are you? That's where I'm from, born and raised, I NEVER see NH people on these forums. haha


Maybe the anticipation, too!? LOL 
I'm on the coast...Portsmouth area....where it is still very cold - dang ocean! What part are you from? We are a small state =)



upendi'smommy said:


> Haha, none of my dogs do this. They all do it after a bath though, although they start with their face and eventually move down their entire bodies.
> 
> Cara will however walk up to me and belch after eating, I figure it's compliments to the 'chef'.


Bella thanks me with her burps as well - which are TONS more disgusting now that I've been adding BugOff to her food! BLUK! 

Well, I'm glad she isn't doing it because something is bothering her....just sounds like joyful post-yummies rubbing and rolling (and belching)
Heeheehee

:bounce:


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil does this, especially after eating raw, or if he's really thirsty and drinks a lot of water. I think he can feel that his whiskers are dirty/wet and is trying to clean himself of. He also does this after a bath, but he tends to be much more enthusiastic and involves more of his whole body, lol.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Hahaa! Yes...my Bella will work her way up the stairs, too on occasion. Although she seems to perfer the edge of the carpet runner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Portsmouth is incredibly nice! I'm from the Hillsboro-Deering-Henniker-Weare- area, haha. Most people don't know Hillsboro very well or even heard of it, so I saw a few near by towns. It's about 20 mins from Concord. I live in Kansas now where it is much warmer, but I have to admit, I would much rather the longer winter if I could see the ocean and mountains. I'm hoping to visit this summer, it's been a year since I've been back! And yes, NH is a very small state, so I get excited when I see fellow Shire people!


----------



## wolflady (May 2, 2011)

My Golden Retriever Mulligan rubs his face all over the rug while his butt is sticking up in the air! He barks and yips while he's doing it. It's his way of cleaning his mouth and face since he can't use a napkin. It is SO funny!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When my dogs finish eating, they check each others bowls to make sure nothing was missed.

Nothing ever is.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep, all four of mine do this.

they snort and sneeze and rub and roll. I always say its them using the floor as a giant after dinner napkin.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Obi does this, after meals, after baths and if he got rained on during a walk. Pixie doesn't do it.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Mocha used to do this, she would rub her face on the carpet and scratch and dig with her claws. I finally got smart and researched diet: she was allergic to the food I was feeding her. I put her on a limited ingredient diet ( California Natural) and she never did it again. I suppose some dogs rub their faces for other reasons, but for us, it was a food allergy.


----------

